# Better pic's of that gobbler and a bearded hen



## GAJoe (Apr 4, 2016)

These are wild birds, very spooky. I had them vacate the area twice in the last couple days as they spotted me from over a hundred yards away with fifty yards of typical pine forest between us. It's tough when you have six sets of eyes able to spot you, but the plan came together. I heard the gobbler gobbling his head off and then the four hens and a jake showed up at my three oclock twenty yds away. The jake saw something was not right but when he saw the decoy I had put out she got his undivided attention.

Perfect pose but the light is too low to see the bronze.




See the bronze!




The bearded hen. In all my Dad's years hunting he's only seen one. Count myself lucky.




Yes it's a hen here she is with another for size comparison. Wish I could have gotten a pic with her beside the gobbler or the jake.


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 4, 2016)

awesome shots! thanks for sharing


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 4, 2016)

Mighty pretty birds!  Fantastic captures!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks guys!
Here's one last image:


----------

